# Old Ways - Heat at Night



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Just recently I started using a hot water bottle. I'm almost 40 years old and I've never before used one of these things, but I've discovered I love it. Fill it up with super hot water, throw it under the covers and after a few minutes, crawl in and let your feet and legs be toasty warm as you drift off to sleep. The house can get down to the forties at night, but so long as I'm snug under the blankets I don't care. 

It seems there are many things that modern living has conspired to have us forget. Things that make life just a little more bearable and comfortable. 

Can you think of others to share?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Soapstone heated on your woodstove,wrapped in a towel and placed at the foot of the bed under the top sheet will do the same. I even own a pair of small "sticks" of soapstone to warm (and make more flexable) cold shoes.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I have rice packs that I warm in the microwave for a couple of minutes then throw in the bottom of the bed before we turn in.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Ash pan bed warmers. I remember going to the Shelburne museum and asking what these copper pans were. My grandfather had them when I was a child and I never knew they were to warm the bed before going to bed. These are NOT to be left in the bed once you slip in though!

See here:
http://www.learnnc.org/lp/multimedia/7416


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

My mother grew up and at night a potatoe was put by the stove to cook and in the morning in the winter that is how she kept warm on the way to school where it was once again placed by the classroom wood stove with another fresh potate for the way home. The school teacher came and lite the wood stove before the students got there. Then it was it became her hot lunch and the other one was for the way home. That was her after school snack. She then placed brick on the parlar stove for night time and it was wrapped just before bedtime is rags (flannel) for bed.

Remembering this helped us the first winter. DS went to public school and I took rocks and when I dropped him off I hide (out of embarssement) rocks in the ladies bathroom in the school I found a trash can in front of the radiator and I placed them between the trash can and the radiator. I also had to go every day to the Drs for my husbands treatment and I had my recyle grocerie bag and it carried a few rocks that I would place under my chair in the waiting room right next to the radiator. Rocks hold heat very well. Any chance I got I would look for a place to warm up the rocks.

We might some day need to keep our eyes open on how to have portable heat.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

What's wrong with using a dog or two?


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

In a pinch you can use a 2 liter pop bottle almost filled with hot water(sometimes it warps the bottle, but so?) and it will stay warm for hours under a blanket held closely to you. I did this for my husband after he came home from out-patient surgery and had chills from the anesthesia after effects. I think he thought I was nuts, until he laid the bottle up next to himself for a minute. Suddenly I wasn't nuts anymore... D He loved it, and requested quite a few refills while he recuperated. The length of the bottle is nice.. For a seriously chilled person a 2ltr for the trunk, and one or two more along the legs/feet... *Don't squeeze...and I'd be very careful of not putting a ~hot~ bottle in with a child*

My mom likes to warm up a non-greasy cast iron skillet to warm her bed and feet with the wrapped up metal.

-scrt crk


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

WARNING
Should you choose the "cuddling" way remember to increase your supplies.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> What's wrong with using a dog or two?


Would that be 3 Dog Night ? No- wait a minute, that's a band- dang I'm getting old. :grin:

On the serious side, corn sewed up in bags, warmed in the microwave for 2 minutes, holds heat for hours.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

If you come across some broken soap stones they work well wrapped up...I've dropped them into water buckets to keep critter water from freezing, too...these were clean broken ones that my husband gets from his work BTW

I have a cat that sleeps on me most of the time and a dog that will gladly join the party in the bed if invited...my husband snores and likes to sleep in his recliner most of the time...


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

We have quite a few of the corn/rice/rose hip bags. They're great on sore shoulders and upset stomachs too. Especially for the lady folk whose abdominal pains are muscle cramps.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I also recommend "cuddling" when possible.


I have four children and one on the way. That may be why I never learned about the hot water bottle.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Sad irons, bricks or large stones warmed on the wood stove and wrapped in towels work well. Lots of quilts and blankets. Keeping the top of the head covered helps a lot. Wear those old time night caps or use those neat pillow cases with the extra flap to cover the top of your head.

Cuddling is a wonderful option. I have a husband and a dog in my bed, so it's warm. Plus, the dog can be sound asleep, having twitching doggy dreams and still be alert to any sounds or anything out of the ordinary. My dog is my hot water bottle, alarm system, and wake up call all rolled into one.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Dogs= dog hair 
Cuddling = :clap:
Rice or corn bags can be heated up in the oven if wrapped in foil. (No microwave here).
Hot water bottles. = used since i was a child and love them. Need to buy more but they seem very expensive now. 

Our house is a lot cooler at night, but there are times when my feet are frozen, then I wear warm merino wool socks and ignore all sense of fashion! LOL

Congrats Ernie on having a baby on the way. :dance:


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Wife collects old antique Irons, we keep several of the larger ones on our woodstove all the time. They hold and radiate heat for quite a while after the coals go out in the old woodstove. Kind of a neat decoration with a extra purpose. Be careful with rocks just setting them on the woodburner the first few times, Alot of granites will have moisture in them and will fracture with pretty good force if heated quickly!
Brokeneck


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I'm almost 40 years old and


Almost 40? Really? I won't say how old I figured you for.
:viking:


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Not sure if it qualifies as an old way, but flannel sheets are awesome. We (mostly) heat with wood and I don't get up to feed the stove in the middle of the night so it can get cold. Those flannels sure are nice to climb into and keep you warm.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

A Nightcap (and I don't mean the kind you drink)


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

coalroadcabin said:


> A Nightcap (and I don't mean the kind you drink)


but those too, right?

Nothing like sipping a nice port by the stove before retiring ....


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a shampoo bottle with a well fitted lid, that I use.
We've been using hot water bottles for years now.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Our Little Farm said:


> Dogs= dog hair


True. I wouldn't invite a great pyr to sleep on the bed. My little 15 pound, short haired rat terrier doesn't make a mess.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

timfromohio said:


> Not sure if it qualifies as an old way, but flannel sheets are awesome. We (mostly) heat with wood and I don't get up to feed the stove in the middle of the night so it can get cold. Those flannels sure are nice to climb into and keep you warm.





coalroadcabin said:


> A Nightcap (and I don't mean the kind you drink)


Both of these ideas are excellent!

We live in a big old brick farmhouse on the Canadian prairie. It's over a century old, and predates modern insulation. It can get pretty chilly in here! I invested in IBEX sheets -- not just regular flannel, but the heavy-duty kind. Two sets for each bed. It's toasty and cuddly and lovely to get into!

I also knit my DH a watch-cap that he has, on occasion, worn to bed. He shaves his head, so there isn't much else on it to keep the warm in, and the ribbed watch-cap does the trick.

Thickly lined curtains for winter are a good idea, as well. No matter how good your windows, that area is a "cold zone", and covering them with thick coverings will help keep it warmer inside.

Curtains instead of doors for privacy -- the house I grew up in didn't have doors on the bedrooms, it had curtains. Heat could get through, and this made all the difference, as we heated that house exclusively with wood.

Flannel-lined jeans are also a very, very good idea for keeping warm. Layering clothing has been a very important part of our "keep warm" strategy since leaving our modern-built R-factor insulated home and moving here. Extra sweaters and slippers with fuzzy lining are also pretty important.

And having a couple of 80+lb dogs to curl up on your feet is never a bad thing!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Forget the BTU's.....at night I measure heat using CHU's.....

Canine Heating Unit #1:










And Canine Heating Unit #2:


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Menopause.  The wife has the bed quite warm for me at night.

I might get a little flack for this one, it's not old nor is it cheap. Tempre pedic matress. It absorbs body heat and holds it in. Warmest bed I've ever slept in. Our bedroom is the coldest in the house.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I wear a winter ski hat to bed when it's cold. The hat prevents quite a bit of body heat loss.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Sleep on top of poly fleece= NEVER cold, EVER! Drink plenty of fluids, being dehydrated makes you colder.

Wear a hat, wear socks, wear a dog or cat. Place head of bed away from exterior wall to help prevent heat exchange out of your noggin. 2 ltr pop bottles of almost hotwater are your friends.

-scrt crk


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Moving south works too.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I turn the heat way back, wear flannel pj's (this is not a pretty pic) heavy boot socks, and long sleeved shirts. I have three cats and a dog that sleep right next to me. But the best thing I have is the king sized feather comforter!! I dress the bed with sheet, then a blanket then the feather thingy....I am never cold.

I have all my newer windows plasticed over, and new doors exterior and interior. 

When I get up in the morning I still feel warm for a hour of so while the heat kicks in.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

large beach rocks is what my 3 sisters and i had. we would put them in the oven after supper then wrap them in towels when it was time for bed. i still have mine. in the spring i put 2 eyes on it and put it out in the rock garden.~Georgia.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

When I was a kid we used blocks of heated rock salt. Salt retains heat for a very long time. Mom also made long, skinny bags from sturdy fabric that could be filled with small pebbles of rock salt that had been heated in a cast iron pan either in the oven or on top of the woodstove.

A side benefit of sleeping with heated salt (which we didn't know at that time) is that heated salt generates negative ions which are very healthy for people. It helps prevent allergies, asthma and other respiratory difficulties, such as chronic snoring or stuffiness and congestion.

I second the flannel sheets, and cozy quilts and pillows stuffed with eiderdown.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

While I know this might not be politically correct ~ real fur is very warm. I often use one of my mom's old coats as a "throw" & have worn fur to go out on subzero nights with negative wind chills. I regularly check goodwill and the SA for old furs that I could hem into a throw.

Please don't flame me ~ it's just an option but works to keep you warm. :shrug:


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I use a smooth flatish river rock. It has been dried good. I keep on the top of the small gas heater. Does not need wrapping. Does not get that hot. As kid mom heated me an old flat iron and wrapped it. Bed socks. I use sheet blankets. Have not tried flannel but think I would prefer the sheet blankets. I have plastic on the windows. I made insulated drapes for some windows. I have caulked and weather strip doors and around. I insulated the attics. This winter I wore long johns. Well I am 79. I was feeling the cold and having to walk my mile a day. When got too bad I quit till icy weather gone. I was wearing a heavy wool sweater under my coat. Put stuff on in layers. Mom always said put a wool blanket under your sheet/blanket and one over the top one and you would be warmer. Flannel night wear or heavier.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

these ideas are amazing- I love the potato story!!!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I just make sure DH goes to bed at the same time I do. He is so warm, I always think one of these days he will burst into flame.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

OnlyMe said:


> While I know this might not be politically correct ~ real fur is very warm. I often use one of my mom's old coats as a "throw" & have worn fur to go out on subzero nights with negative wind chills. I regularly check goodwill and the SA for old furs that I could hem into a throw.
> 
> Please don't flame me ~ it's just an option but works to keep you warm. :shrug:


No flames here -- old furs are a great way to stay warm! I love your idea of turning something old and discarded into something useful. I think that that is, by far, a better way to pay tribute to the animal that gave it's life; for the fur to be used rather than discarded.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If I have enough blankets I can sleep comfortably at any temperature. Couldn't afford heat this year and slept many a night below freezing.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

OnlyMe said:


> While I know this might not be politically correct ~ real fur is very warm. I often use one of my mom's old coats as a "throw" & have worn fur to go out on subzero nights with negative wind chills. I regularly check goodwill and the SA for old furs that I could hem into a throw.
> 
> Please don't flame me ~ it's just an option but works to keep you warm. :shrug:


This is HT. You are among friends here. No one will ever flame you for this here, and if they do, the masses will rise against them and shout them down.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The flames of the Ernie haters keep me warm at night while I sip cordial made from the tears of liberals.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I just make sure DH goes to bed at the same time I do. He is so warm, I always think one of these days he will burst into flame.


My Dh is the same way- some nights I am kicking the covers off me since he is so warm... and it is normally 55 to 60 degrees in the bedroom - closer to 50 most night!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

OnlyMe said:


> While I know this might not be politically correct ~ real fur is very warm. I often use one of my mom's old coats as a "throw" & have worn fur to go out on subzero nights with negative wind chills. I regularly check goodwill and the SA for old furs that I could hem into a throw.
> 
> Please don't flame me ~ it's just an option but works to keep you warm. :shrug:


You sure wouldn't get any flaming from me on that account. Using up cast off furs was something I turned into a paying hobby. I pick up some very fine fur coats, fur collars and also sheep skins at Value Village and SA every year. I undo the seams on the coats and cut them into squares and then hand stitch the squares into fancy multi-colored patchwork rugs, couch covers, cushion covers, throws and bed covers, hats, capes and shawls.

The one fur I stay away from is rabbit because it sheds too much and the skin on them deteriorates and tears too easily, but there are many other beautiful and more durable furs that can be used to make things out of.

.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Ernie said:


> The flames of the Ernie haters keep me warm at night while I sip cordial made from the tears of liberals.


:bow:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Ernie said:


> The flames of the Ernie haters keep me warm at night while I sip cordial made from the tears of liberals.


:thumb:ound:

Ok on the flip side of keeping warm "back when" - I miss attic fans. It's hottern you know what here in the summer, and the attic fan was the greatest piece of technology in my growing up years. Even if you were still hot, the deep hmmmmmmm of it would sing me to sleep. :yawn:

I also like those old aluminum ice trays with the lever thing that you pull to loosen. Never seen much of an ice maker in the last 30 years that didn't cause problems and take up too much space! I wonder what ever happened to all the ones that were at my memaw's house.. ???


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i never thought of that but i'll check at the thrift store for some fur coats. i have a Llama rug and it's lovely and warm. that's another project for me. ~Georgia.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Was chuckling---In Mexico a few years ago I used to use my cast iron pan! (When it got cold, it got COLD there!) Nowadays I've upgraded to a nightly heating of corn bags. Softer feeling and not so garlicky. Still keep my soapstone 'bootwarmers' on hand too.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you to Ernie for this thread because it reminded me that I'd been meaning to buy some water bottles. I ordered 5 today. It's good to hear that they really work. I think that they will be invaluable for the kids' beds in the event that heat is scarce.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use polar fleece as a top sheet. And I'm wanting a built in bed with pull curtains and a window. in the winter the window could have shutters or a board for heat holding and draperies down for holding in body heat and less drafts. Or just the original use of a four poster bed with heavy drapes around all sides.

And I like all the other ideas also.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a fleece coat I wear to bed (along with my winter hat).


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ernie said:


> The flames of the Ernie haters keep me warm at night while I sip cordial made from the tears of liberals.


...until Ernie gets his tax bill from the liberals. Then they drink the tears of Ernie.:run:


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Electric mattress pad. Some people complain about feeling the wires... that is why I put another mattress pad over the top.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What ? No hand knit in multiple strand, mohair wool, full-body pajamas....complete with footies, mittens and full balaclava ? 

What a warm-blooded lot you all must be !


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I can almost picture that made by you forerunner and I have to say it is scary!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What color would you like ? :bouncy:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

:run:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

secretcreek said:


> In a pinch you can use a 2 liter pop bottle almost filled with hot water(sometimes it warps the bottle, but so?) and it will stay warm for hours under a blanket held closely to you. I did this for my husband after he came home from out-patient surgery and had chills from the anesthesia after effects. I think he thought I was nuts, until he laid the bottle up next to himself for a minute. Suddenly I wasn't nuts anymore... D He loved it, and requested quite a few refills while he recuperated. The length of the bottle is nice.. For a seriously chilled person a 2ltr for the trunk, and one or two more along the legs/feet... *Don't squeeze...and I'd be very careful of not putting a ~hot~ bottle in with a child*
> 
> My mom likes to warm up a non-greasy cast iron skillet to warm her bed and feet with the wrapped up metal.
> 
> -scrt crk


Murphy's Laws of Combat says:

If it's stupid but it works, it isn't stupid.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

How about the largest hot water bottle possible, a waterbed? I loved ours. In the winter, crank the heater up and sleep nice and toasty. In the summer crank it down and sleep cool no matter how hot it was.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Just recently I started using a hot water bottle. I'm almost 40 years old and I've never before used one of these things, but I've discovered I love it. Fill it up with super hot water, throw it under the covers and after a few minutes, crawl in and let your feet and legs be toasty warm as you drift off to sleep. The house can get down to the forties at night, but so long as I'm snug under the blankets I don't care.
> 
> It seems there are many things that modern living has conspired to have us forget. Things that make life just a little more bearable and comfortable.
> 
> Can you think of others to share?


I use the real old time method... dogs.. I suspect they have been used for bed warmth by humans for tens of thousands of years now. 

The best method I have seen or rather felt though was a nice feather bed..  Or a thick feather tick below and above... Slept through 5 degree temps in the airy old farm house ans slept like a baby.  Only problem was arguing over who gets to get up and light the wood stove in the morning, 5 degrees is cold getting out of bed.

I would think also that some large smooth river rocks would be excellent as well, warmed by the wood stove, should hold heat quite a while.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

secretcreek said:


> My mom likes to warm up a non-greasy cast iron skillet to warm her bed and feet with the wrapped up metal.
> 
> -scrt crk


My mom did this, this winter. She warmed up her cast iron skillet, wrapped it in a towel. When her and dad climbed into bed he went to put his feet down by the skillet. The towel had slipped down and exposed part of the skillet. Dad got a 2nd degree burn on his shin from the hot cast iron. 

Needless to say I made them rice bags to warm up and use in bed. One for each of them so they wouldn't have to fight over them.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If it gets REALLY cold I use children. I have to be pretty desperate for that though. It's almost better to be cold than sleeping at the bottom of a pile of skinny, restless kids. It's like being pummeled all night long with a sack full of broomsticks and doorknobs.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ernie said:


> J
> 
> It seems there are many things that modern living has conspired to have us forget. Things that make life just a little more bearable and comfortable.
> 
> Can you think of others to share?


Bald dogs. We have three in bed with us. The hairy ones are warm too, but the hairless ones are really warm.
And a husband is good for cold feet at night too. Just put the feet directly in contact with his warm sleeping body and hope he doesn't wake up enough to get snippy about it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

secretcreek said:


> In a pinch you can use a 2 liter pop bottle almost filled with hot water(sometimes it warps the bottle, but so?) and it will stay warm for hours under a blanket held closely to you.


I have hairless dogs, and when one has puppies, I put two 1L bottles of hot water into a sheath I sewed up on each side of a dog bed pad. It works wonders to keep them warm and is safer than a heat lamp or pad. I change them in the middle of the night once, and they are good til morning. I just sewed a bed pad out of some old flannel sheets and left an open tunnel on each side. The pad fits in the bottom of the crate under some more old sheets/towels for them to lay on. They sleep in their whelping crate for 8-10wks with mom until they are weaned, then they come to bed with us or go to their new home. Those warm bottles work great.
One year, we had a power outage for a couple days, and I even put hot 2L bottles in the chick brooder several times a day. It keep them alive until the heat lamps could go back on.
It's not a stupid idea at all. It works great.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

My Aunt mentioned that she remembered Grandma sleeping with the girls and Grandad sleeping with the boys on those cold cold nights. They simply didn't have enough blankets otherwise. Me...I'm envious of those who have soapstone warmers. Soapstone isn't found out here. AND...I drool over soapstone woodstoves.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

mekasmom said:


> Bald dogs. We have three in bed with us. The hairy ones are warm too, but the hairless ones are really warm.
> And a husband is good for cold feet at night too. Just put the feet directly in contact with his warm sleeping body and hope he doesn't wake up enough to get snippy about it.


That's so sad for your dogs. May I ask what sort of ailment rendered them hairless?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

When I was a kid I remember my mother putting a brick in the fireplace to heat, and then wrapping it in a dishtowel and putting it in our bed. I can also remember wearing a jacket and socks to bed and sleeping with my sister when it was really cold. 

We don't get terribly cold weather here except for a month or six weeks in the winter, and even then it's considered really cold when it's in the teens or single digits at night. But, I've got bricks around here, and could heat them in the gas stove or the firepit. We've got a couple of water bottles with flannel cozies on them, but we usually only use those when someone is sick.


----------



## randy11acres (Aug 29, 2009)

A 3 dog night is a verrrrrrrryyy cold night and it is also a rock band


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL! Ernie, they probably are Mexican Hairless, American Hairless Terriers or Chinese Crested dogs. Not mange ridden.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd gladly trade the three cats for one good, warm man....but wait, is that really fair to the cats????

Inquiring mind here wants to know....


the dog stays!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

> Menopause. The wife has the bed quite warm for me at night.
> 
> I might get a little flack for this one, it's not old nor is it cheap. Tempre pedic matress. It absorbs body heat and holds it in. Warmest bed I've ever slept in. Our bedroom is the coldest in the house.


DH heats the bed like menopause hahaha.

Tempre Pedic is da bomb! I have 2 pillows, and had a TP knock off made for the KW. Cost big $$$. Hard to heat up tho if it's already cold, like laying on a brick of ice. Get your body heat to conform the matress, and yummy sleep is on the way! 

Down feather comforters in a douvet are devine. 

Are soap stones readily available? Mom kept 2 on the wood stove when I was a kid. I wonder what ever happened to them?


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

OnlyMe said:


> While I know this might not be politically correct ~ real fur is very warm. I often use one of my mom's old coats as a "throw" & have worn fur to go out on subzero nights with negative wind chills. I regularly check goodwill and the SA for old furs that I could hem into a throw.
> 
> Please don't flame me ~ it's just an option but works to keep you warm. :shrug:


No flames here! I DREAM of a woven rabbit fur blanket... can't imagine much warmer! Rabbit furs, cut into strips or one long spiral and twisted into "yarn" with the fur side out, then woven into a throw. I bet you could crochet a pretty good one too!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

partndn said:


> :thumb:ound:
> 
> Ok on the flip side of keeping warm "back when" - I miss attic fans. It's hottern you know what here in the summer, and the attic fan was the greatest piece of technology in my growing up years. Even if you were still hot, the deep hmmmmmmm of it would sing me to sleep. :yawn:
> *
> I also like those old aluminum ice trays with the lever thing that you pull to loosen. Never seen much of an ice maker in the last 30 years that didn't cause problems and take up too much space! I wonder what ever happened to all the ones that were at my memaw's house.. ???*




I have all my Mom's...I love them.. they are the best. I m also adding a whole house fan here...


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

My mom used to talk about when she was growing up that her mother would heat an iron on the coal stove and put it at the foot of the bed wrapped in a towel so that the bed was nice and warm for them.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Fleece sheets, a toque and my husband are all I need


----------



## valgal (Dec 24, 2002)

Such memories! I loved the sound of the attic fan, too. Think I might invest in a new hot water bottle.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> I use polar fleece as a top sheet. And I'm wanting a built in bed with pull curtains and a window. in the winter the window could have shutters or a board for heat holding and draperies down for holding in body heat and less drafts. Or just the original use of a four poster bed with heavy drapes around all sides.
> 
> And I like all the other ideas also.


A very tiny a/c unit can be used if you enclose your bedspace like that and have the unit directing all the cool air into it.


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

full-body pajamas....complete with footies,
We all got footie pajamas for Christmas this year.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Lots of layers here - flannel sheets, acrylic blanket, wool blanket, quilt, down throw, and fleece blanket. DH says he can't move under the weight! Also flannel PJ's and sleeping socks.

Our old pastor told me that his head got cold at night. He took the leg of a pair of his wife's pantyhose, rolled it up and knotted the end and wore that as a hat!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cindy in NY said:


> Our old pastor told me that his head got cold at night. He took the leg of a pair of his wife's pantyhose, rolled it up and knotted the end and wore that as a hat!


*folds arms in skepticism*

:indif:

I'll bet he had more in mind than keeping warm to pull a stunt like that......


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

calliesue said:


> full-body pajamas....complete with footies,
> We all got footie pajamas for Christmas this year.


I would feel suffocated, no matter how cold I just could not wear those. 

I keep warm under down blankets, fleece and wool. Can't stand to have warm feet. Cold feet are so much more fun.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> *folds arms in skepticism*
> 
> :indif:
> 
> I'll bet he had more in mind than keeping warm to pull a stunt like that......


When I say "old", I mean OLD! He was either 88 or 89 when he told me this. I doubt there were shenanigans of any sort going on!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll bet that's_ just_ what the old guys _want_ us to think. :indif:


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

secretcreek said:


> In a pinch you can use a 2 liter pop bottle almost filled with hot water(sometimes it warps the bottle, but so?) and it will stay warm for hours under a blanket held closely to you.


I've got a couple of plastic 2 liter bottles I painted black. Filled them with water and let them sit in a sunny window during the day. Then I put them under the covers about an hour before bed. I take them out when I go to bed.


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> What's wrong with using a dog or two?


Thats all and good unless you have boston terriers that think it is the cool thing to fart all night (run you right out of the room)  Or if a flying squirrel happens to get in the house


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

when my dad was growing up there was only the wood stove in the kitchen, and one in the parlor neither was enough to get through the night so my nan would have a large beach rock about 2 or 3 pounds, for each kid. that made 2 per bed. they were heated in the oven and wrapped in towels or rags and put in the foot of each sleeping place this would keep the feet toasty and allow the kids to get to sleep and dad said it was still warm in the morning.


as an aside, my dad went back when they were tearing down the house and got his rock and took a picture of the view through the window, he then had a local artist paint that picture on the rock. he still has it.


dean


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i think a lot of us in newfoundland had beach rocks in our bed in the winter time.as i said i still have mine also. there were hot water bottles around because mom and dad had one in their bed. maybe we had so many kids and beach rocks were free?

by the way Dean i met a guy from New Harbour today . his name was John Hillier. you are too young to know him.i didn't know him either. he came up in 49. he was in the forces. he remembers that little store between Dildo and New Harbour so it must have been there a long time. he did know a lot of people in Dildo that i knew because he had gone back quite a few times i think over the years. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure 89 is not old these days and what makes ya think there were no shenanigans goin on Cindy. i've known a few very spry ones myself. ~Georgia


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

hey georgia, he may have known my aunts and uncles or my nan and pop. nan was "aunt" Drucie Thorne and pop was Abram Thorne. they lived in on the "Track" i have their house now. my mom was about 6 in '49 so he might not remember her.

cheers
dean


----------

